# El Diablo 250



## K-techcowboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi friends im doing some outside saw work today. Porting a ms250c I got laying around. These little saws are pretty good runners as is but has anyone built a ery inferno of one. My mildly warm saws usually get a knife edged crank, medium piston lighting and special outer grinding, port matched cases, alittle transfer work, some intake and lots of exhaust port work, sometimes turbo ports, 200 psi minumum compression hot and so on. Could a great little ripper become stupid for what it is or am I wasting my time?


----------

